
Nintendo offers $20,000 bounty for 3DS exploits - seycombi
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2016/12/nintendo-3ds-exploit-bounty/
======
ehntoo
Perhaps I'm overvaluing things, but $20k seems a bit low for this. It seems to
me that Nintendo stands to lose a disproportionately larger amount of money to
game piracy.

Don't get me wrong, I think it's great that they're incentivizing security
research - it's just that given the history of piracy on their portable
platforms, I'd expect a larger reward cap.

~~~
jungletek
More specifically, $20k is the MAX award. The minimum is $100.

